# Help and Ideas for wet saw heater



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

TileWizard said:


> i thought about using one of the inline spa heaters. good idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A standard thermostat for a 110 water heater. Off the shelf at HD or Blowes


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

lower hose heater from a car parts store works good


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

I got it :thumbsup:


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Bird Bath heater 


https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...a=X&ei=7WmpUMOGOOWYyAGF2oCgBQ&ved=0CFkQ8wIwAA


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> how about a heated cargo trailer :clap:


here is my heater for the winter/ there is a big pump in the cooler


----------

